# Movie trivia question



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What was the name of Maximus's dog in the movie Gladiator?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no idea, did they ever mention a name?


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so i cheated and googled it. All i came up with was that it didnt have a name, they just said loyal dog.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The dog's name is "He11"


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Dang internet police!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Well dang it, now ill never know, lol


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I fixed it. Kind of ruined my joke though!


----------



## emilyjmortn (Sep 6, 2012)

The dog is shiloh shepherd named HE11. These dogs are really wise in actions and known for their intelligence. Nice movie as well.
tv cast list


----------

